# Home Grown Hydro



## smokey (Jan 18, 2006)

Well just wanted to show you guys my little babys they are 3 week old. i could not want more out of my 2nd grow.


----------



## Slowhand (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice looking plants.What strain are they?Are they clones or from seed?


----------



## smokey (Jan 19, 2006)

There seeds out of a bag I had. But they look great. Mostly to the 400w HPS wow that helps, the ph is 5.5-6.0 it is a little heard to tell if it's right on but I know I am between the 2 and the temp stays around 75-85. My room is next to the water hearter so when everyone is using the hot water the room heats up,  lol.  I am trying to take clones but I am having a hard time. Is a 100w MH light Adequate for a light source? Cause I am doing every by the book. Literally. They just dont look like they are taking.


----------



## Slowhand (Jan 19, 2006)

You don't need much light at all for clones.You might have a strain that doesn't clone very well and some strains don't clone at all.


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 19, 2006)

3 weeks old! Bravo!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 19, 2006)

> Slowhand: You don't need much light at all for clones.


 
Clones do best under florous IMHO. They don't produce much heat and you can get them within 2-3 inches of the plant with no worries. Slap a low speed oscillating fan. (3) 42 watt cool white florous. and let them get strong. After all they were cut away from the mom pretty quick. Not like a seed.


----------



## smokey (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a 48w floro grow light i will switch it over to, ty. Just was not sure which was better. How do you find out about witch strands clone, if you can? I am more then confident that it is a sativa b/c i got it out of some mexican weed.


----------



## smokey (Jan 25, 2006)

some new pics to look. Start of week4.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 25, 2006)

smokey said:
			
		

> I have a 48w floro grow light i will switch it over to, ty. Just was not sure which was better. How do you find out about witch strands clone, if you can? I am more then confident that it is a sativa b/c i got it out of some mexican weed.


Yo dude! It looks like you've got a drip system goin on there. Am I right?

Whatever it is, the grow chambers should be upsized.

Remember this number; 5 gallons.

Start em', grow em', and flower them in 5 gallon containers. In hydro, overkill is ok in this regard. Underkill will screw up your plants and your grow.

Kids hate to move. So do plants.

No transplanting. It's ok for this time because it'll help your plants.

What kind of equipment you got runnin there?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 25, 2006)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> You don't need much light at all for clones.You might have a strain that doesn't clone very well and some strains don't clone at all.


Hey Slowhand, what's up dude?

Hey, I don't understand what you mean when you say that there's a plant that can't be cloned. What prevents cloning?


----------



## smokey (Jan 26, 2006)

It's a drip/DWC. I hope that that tub is big e-nuff, its 25 gal. Also the quote you used was talking about some clones. The clones ended up dieing.


----------



## Slowhand (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Stoney Bud, The lowryders that i'm finishing up right now won't clone and i've been told that some other ruderalias won't clone. I think it has something to do with the auto flowering plants but some of them will clone.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> Hi Stoney Bud, The lowryders that i'm finishing up right now won't clone and i've been told that some other ruderalias won't clone. I think it has something to do with the auto flowering plants but some of them will clone.


 

I'd have to put some cuttings in my cloning machine and see it for myself. The process of cloning feeds the plant while the rooting hormones encourage the plant to grow roots. As far as I know, there is no plant on earth that can't be cloned. As long as transpiration and photosynthesis are occurring, a plant can be cloned. Some plants take much longer to clone than others. This may be where "failures" have been misinterpreted. When I clone "Hard Bark" cuttings, I sometimes have to score the bottom two inches of the cutting. This increases the hormonal effect and radically accelerates the rooting. Without the scoring, I've had a cutting take a year before rooting enough to transplant. That's with a 24x7 aeroponic misting system.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Stoneybud, i believe that all cuttings can be cloned if all the proper conditions are present. And also I was told that it would be great to clone autoflowering strains. You dont need a seperate room or incloser for the mother and the cuttings. They plants all grow in the same closet, even though they are at differnt states of growth. 

I dont know if this is a hundred percent true or not.  So tell me if im wrong LOL


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I sometimes have to score the bottom two inches of the cutting. This increases the hormonal effect and radically accelerates the rooting.


 
Hey stoney, would this a good prctice to do no matter what? would it increase my clone survival rate. I am at 3 survivals out of 5 on average.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey stoney, would this a good prctice to do no matter what? would it increase my clone survival rate. I am at 3 survivals out of 5 on average.


No, the scoring is just to get to the softer inner stem. When the stem is already a soft stem, scoring might hurt the stem.

What rooting hormone are you using? What method of root propagation are you using? Soak, hydro, areo, soil?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

Rootone with soil.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Rootone with soil.


Rootone is good stuff. When you cut your clones, make sure you get about 4 inches with at least 4 leaves. Put the bottom of the stem underneath the water and make a 45 degree cut on the bottom while holding it under water. This prevents an air embolism from happening. Then, quickly put it into your rooting hormone and then put it into the hole you've already made with a pencil. Try not to knock off any of the powder if your using the powder. Gently firm the soil around the stem until you know it has enough packing to stay put. Water from the bottom. This will keep the stem from moving.

In cloning, stem movement is the #1 primary cause of rooting failure. Some people just can't stop touching the babies.

Leave them alone. No touchy, no feely.

If you buy one of the cloning machines that utilize sprayers, you'll make cloning a walk in the park. Ten days to a nice little root ball.


----------

